# My injector died - suggestions?



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 22, 2022)

The injector that I got last year is crap; it leaks and most of the liquid comes out of the side more than goes into the meat!

So the time has come to get a new one that'll actually last and work. 

Suggestions?

Thank you

Peace


----------



## DougE (Jul 22, 2022)

The ones that come with Tony Chachere's injectable marinades last quite awhile.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 22, 2022)

I use the Tony Chachere ones mostly.  I do have a good set but usually just grap the TC.  I have been wanting the Pistol Grip from Butcher BBQ.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 22, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I use the Tony Chachere ones mostly.  I do have a good set but usually just grap the TC.  I have been wanting the Pistol Grip from Butcher BBQ.


It on sale for $33.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## thirdeye (Jul 22, 2022)

I second the Spitjack.  The lowest ser-up on their site is $99.  Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 22, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> It on sale for $33.


do you have a link that you can post please?


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 22, 2022)

This is the one I have. Love the thing!!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 22, 2022)

I use the BDI siphon injector.   I like it because it allows me to pump out of my mixing container or whatever the liquid I want to inject is in








- Jason


----------



## tallbm (Jul 22, 2022)

I too save and use the injectors from Tony Cachere's injectable marinades.  I use them on every meat imaginable not just on birds haha!

Its cheaper than this to go to the store and buy 1 or 2 and use the injector and if u want to use the marinated then use it on chicken or turkey or save for Thanksgiving and use it then.  All the injectors you can stand if you use this to inject marinate birds regularly :D


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm loving these replies. I've never seen some of these injection systems.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 23, 2022)

I've been using an injector that came with a Butterball turkey a decade or two ago.  Works OK but not great.


----------



## Coreymacc (Jul 23, 2022)

Got this unit from Amazon. Its small but it will still do bigger jobs. Just a bit more work. Solid unit. 
Ps. Sorry about the huge pics, the adds were causing me grief. 
Corey


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 24, 2022)

Tony C’s for me also. I don’t inject much so never found a need to but a nicer one.


----------



## processhead (Aug 30, 2022)

I bought one of these from Walton's. It works very well. I like that it has the suction line to draw brine up from a container. Under $20.









						Walton's Automatic Syringe Injector
					

Marinade is automatically drawn into the feed tube with each squeeze of the grip handle allowing for quick and continuous injection without needing to repeatedly refill a small cylinder that only holds a few ounces. Includes a 5 in. spray injector needle, suction needle and draw-off spike, plus...




					waltons.com


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 30, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> I'm loving these replies. I've never seen some of these injection systems.


Ha! You just took this words right out of my mouth....


----------

